# Cable USB incompatible avec ipod 3eme génération?



## tchoocolate (8 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, voila l'histoire mon ex d'il y a fort fort lointain (2004) ma redonné mon ipod de 3eme génération 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cependant je n'arrive pas à le recharger avec le câble usb de l'iphone 4.

Es-ce normal?? Y'a t'il eu une évolution dans les câbles apple ou es-ce les même depuis 2003?


Merci à vous, bonne soirée


----------



## Gwen (8 Octobre 2011)

J'utilise toujours mon câble d'iPod photo, donc ça ne doit pas venir de là.


----------



## Z-4195 (9 Octobre 2011)

L'iPod 3G ne peut être rechargé qu'en Firewire 

http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/ipod/specs/ipod_3rdgen.html


----------



## tchoocolate (9 Octobre 2011)

Z-4195 a dit:


> L'iPod 3G ne peut être rechargé qu'en Firewire
> 
> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/ipod/specs/ipod_3rdgen.html





Wwooo pu**in!!! Du fierewire, c'est vrai la prise n'etait pas en usb!

Merci!!


----------

